# Facebook- TX DON'T BAN MY PLANTS



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

As requested I've started the Facebook Group: Texas, Don't Ban My Plants! Please join, post and share any important information for the world to see. If there is something you want to see changed on it, let me know.

--Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I tried to like it and join, and it's telling me I need promisen to join. I sent you a message on FB.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I submitted to join and it tells me that a request has been sent. Can you please just make it an open group so people can join without approval? It's not like we have any secret stuff going on here.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Joined, hope I can help you from the Houston end


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I set it to public but I can't find the settings to set it as an open group.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

kwc1974 said:


> Joined, hope I can help you from the Houston end


Great. Welcome to the cruisade!

Would you please keep Houstonfishbox.com up to date? See the recent post on the subject on that forum.

Also, if you know of any southern-Texas people who are interested in aquatic plants, or other forums or associations where there are aquatic plant people, would you please contact them?

Please take a look at the various threads here for the latest info. Note especially this one

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ub/76233-tpwd-aquatic-plant-ban-where-we.html

as it has a good summary of the law, proposed regulations and steps citizens can EASILY take to protect plants they currently have and take action against aspects of the regulations with which they do not agree.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The group is set public but you still will have to subscribe and wait for approval. I have set Bob, Bill & Drinda as Admins. Between one of us, someone will approve the membership.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

[email protected]#$#$%^ any time a post is made in the group, I'm getting a email, and it's clogging up my email. any one else getting a email each time a post is made.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Go to "My APC" and then to the control panel and then to "edit options" and then to "Default Thread Subscription Mode" Choose "no email subscription".


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HeyPK said:


> Go to "My APC" and then to the control panel and then to "edit options" and then to "Default Thread Subscription Mode" Choose "no email subscription".


HI sir, I was actually talking about the facebook group robert(digital_gods) made but thank you for that info..


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Joey, In facebook, go to your account settings and change the notifications options for groups.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Joey, In facebook, go to your account settings and change the notifications options for groups.


Actually, you can edit settings just for the group on the group page itself.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

MAIL, CALL, EMAIL your legislators and the TWPD commission. Join the facebook page!


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Joey

Would you review the list of administrators for the group? Someone whose name I did not recognized approved a bunch of names I did not recognize as members. See the post history for details. I think we should try to keep this group focused on aquatic plant people.

Bob


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob, I double checked the admins and were good. Of of the member invited a bunch of their contacts to the group. I'm not seeing any off topic posts other than K1 chatter in the chatroom.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

digital_gods said:


> Bob, I double checked the admins and were good. Of of the member invited a bunch of their contacts to the group. I'm not seeing any off topic posts other than K1 chatter in the chatroom.


Agree no problem posts. It was just that I did not recognize the name Kyla Thrutchley-Garcia who apparently added about 30 people. Thought "adding" was limited to admins

Bob


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

It showed I had added someone but I had not. I think it is just FB's usual awesome feature implementation. I'm sure they will fix it in a couple of years.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yeah, I was having problems with it last night. I had to delete somethings, and change settings.... who is who in the group.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

She is my wife! Almost all her contacts are some how plants crazy people (you are right, 50% not aquarium, but they have gardens, ponds, some are biology teachers). I got some of them to write letters and help us.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> She is my wife! Almost all her contacts are some how plants crazy people (you are right, 50% not aquarium, but they have gardens, ponds, some are biology teachers). I got some of them to write letters and help us.


This was a answer to who is Kyla Thrutchley-Garcia ( I meant to quote Bobs question )


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay cool. glad alex clear the confusen up.. the only people I invited was my brother Jay, and one of are friends jeff who wanted to get in to plant aquariums. I also notices that some of the post are missing... did robert, or bill/drina edit them?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't been on for a few days so I'm not sure.


----------

